# Unsure if I should euthanize...



## Molly&Penelope106 (Apr 7, 2016)

So I've been having some trouble with my hedgehog Penelope. 

I visited a vet not too long ago because her back legs were being limp and dragging. Also, she wasn't eating or drinking. The vet, since he was experienced with hedgehogs, informed me he strongly thought it was uterine cancer that was effecting her back (spread to it) and was disabling her. He advised against surgery and prescribed a steroid twice a day.

Since being on steroids, Penelope does eat but hardly on her own. I have to pipette feed her carnivore care and meds. Also, she does drink water and eat mealworms on her own but her legs, I'm sorry to say, are exactly the same. She pretty much stays in her hut, even at night. She doesn't run and walking is super hard for her, since her back end doesn't work.

Running on her wheel was her favorite...and I'm getting to a point where feeding/meds twice a day forever ( the vet said I'd have to have her on the steroid for the rest of her life, as it's supposed to help with her legs) is a chore. Especially with full-time school and work. She won't even play much anymore but will cuddle. I can't keep this routine up.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Unfortunately, this isn't going to be the posting you hoped for. The question you ask is a decision you have to make as its one you will have to live with. Providing nursing care is time-consuming, and hard to do when you work. Many of us have felt that pain and heartache.

Talk to Doc. See if there is anything else that can be done to make caring for her easier. Otherwise, look at her quality of life. Ask her if its time. Look into her eyes. I've often found they tell us when its time. If her quality of life is gone, its often better to say goodbye a minute too soon rather than a second too late.


----------



## Molly&Penelope106 (Apr 7, 2016)

It's so difficult because I don't want the make the decision while it seems like she can eat on her own with the mealworms and drink. But...now it's nice out I take her to the park and she likes that. It's just...all the other times she's alone and hardly moves.  I love her so much...I don't want to make it too soon but providing her the care she needs is difficult. I don't want to feel like I was a bad owner or mother and I did it when I should've stuck through.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

I know, been there. Its not an easy decision to make. Its the hardest one we have to make for them. 

Is she getting bed sores from laying around too much?

Seriously look at her quality of life. Make a list of things she used to do, and check them off the list. 

Will she eat on her own at all? If you put kibble in bed with her, will she eat it? Crushed kibble? Canned food?


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro (Jan 22, 2016)

I agree with Kalandra, quality of life is the most important thing. If she is not going to improve that adds up to the decision. Also, for an animal that loves runing not being able to move must be very traumatic.


----------



## Molly&Penelope106 (Apr 7, 2016)

She hates the no running thing. I can tell. I took it out today because I saw her fumbling and falling off it. I didn't want her to get hurt. She enjoys her eating, mealworms. And she will eat and drink alone but maybe 5-10 kibble pieces max. I have to feed her and medicine her for the remainder of her life is what the vet sai, which I know she hates. :/ I just know for me hardly leaving that little hut only to get syringe fed and occasionally fumble around for play time would suck. I'd hate it. And...I know I could find time between work and school to feed/give her medicine but...im not going to be able to give her the play time she needs when the semester starts...I feel horrible about it but...I don't want her to be miserable.


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro (Jan 22, 2016)

I think you know what you need to do but can't come down to do it and you are looking for support on that but I don't think anyone can give you what you need because it's a very personal decision. 

I'm really sorry you are going through this and hope you can decide soon.


----------

